# Opinions on mini compact fluorescents?



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm running a 10 gallon tank with two All-Glass 10w 6500k mini compact fluorescent lights. I am considering upgrading in the future to PC if I can DIY my existing hood (Hagen Solar hood).

What are everyone's opinions on light output from the various mini compacts that are springing up on the market lately? I'm using the U shaped bulbs, but I have also used the spiral type 3000k bulbs to grow succulents in a vivarium (the succulents were leggy).

Is it worth my time/money to DIY my hood for better light output (I do not intend to use CO2 at this point, I'm looking for 2.5 WPG or equivalent, accounting for the 10 gallon tank) or are the mini compacts half-decent?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

If you don't plan on CO2 I would stick with 2x15 watt NO flourescents. I know you can buy 20 watt PC's but I do not know how good the covverage would be.

What do you mean by mini compacts?


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

dennis said:


> If you don't plan on CO2 I would stick with 2x15 watt NO flourescents. I know you can buy 20 watt PC's but I do not know how good the covverage would be.
> 
> What do you mean by mini compacts?


This is the product I'm talking about. These are the specific bulbs that I use.

Mini compact fluorescents

Mini compacts at All-Glass

Why would the coverage be different with PC compared to NO fluorescents?


----------

